# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Serveur FTP et Pare-feu windows

## *_Cub_*

Bonjour,

Mon Pc tant continuellement allum, j'ai dcid d'installer un serveur FTP dessus afin de pouvoir avoir accs  tout le contenu de mon ordi lorsque je me dplace.
J'ai donc install FileZilla Server (0.9.11), je l'ai configur de manire trs basique. Tout fonctionne, enfin presque... Je suis oblig de dsactiver le pare-feu windows pour pouvoir accder  mon serveur de l'extrieur. Ceci me vaut un nombre impressionnant de messages "Attaque DCOM" et quelques plantages suspects de certains drivers. 
Je cherche donc une ame charitable qui pourrait m'expliquer comment configurer le pare-feu windows pour permettre les connexions FTP.

Merci d'avance  tous.

----------


## jobherzt

"configurer" et "pare feu windows" me semble 2 choses incompatibles.. installe un vrai pare feu et ouvre uniquement le port utilis par le serveur ftp. (il me semble que c'est le 21)

----------


## cchatelain

Faux. Si le SP2 XP est install (mais tu n'a pas prcis la version de windows et de son SP) c'est tout  fait possible via le panneau de config d'ouvrir un port ou d'autoriser un programme  accder au net.

Panneau de config, pare-feu windows, onglet Exceptions.

----------


## *_Cub_*

Je cherche  faire simple, et je voudrais donc me dbrouiller avec ce que j'ai dj (ou avec du logiciel libre, c'est pour a que j'ai choisi FileZilla)
C'est un windows XP Pro version 2002 Service Pack 2. 
Dans les exceptions du pare-feu windows j'ai ajout FileZilla.exe. Ce n'est pas suffisant et ca me semble logique car la demande de connexion vient de l'extrieur et qu'elle n'arrive pas au serveur. 

Le serveur FTP "coute" le port 21. 

La suite de l'explication m'interesse beaucoup. Que dois-je ajouter dans les exceptions ?

----------


## cchatelain

Ouvre le port 21 en TCP  :;):

----------


## *_Cub_*

Oui... j'aurais quand mme pu le trouver ...  ::mouarf::   ca fonctionne
Merci beaucoup. ::king::

----------

